# South East Queensland form Cunninghams Skinks



## RoryBreaker (Jan 21, 2015)

Had a litter born sometime last week, put the cameras in to count how many without the need to pull their enclosure apart.

[video=youtube;2YtlJZ4wGbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YtlJZ4wGbY[/video]

cheers


----------



## arevenant (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice lot!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 21, 2015)

Dave, you have the best Lizards  very nice Family.... Makes me want to add even more to my collection


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 14, 2016)

Some late afternoon footage of some of this season's youngsters. The whole family didn't come out to play like last season's video, though. 

[video=youtube;HIC8PxphcTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIC8PxphcTI[/video]

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome. Nice footage Rory


----------



## rockethead (Jan 15, 2016)

wow I like your setup can you show more photos of the logs you have in your setup. plus what size is your enclosure and how you setup lights and heating


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 15, 2016)

rockethead said:


> wow I like your setup can you show more photos of the logs you have in your setup. plus what size is your enclosure and how you setup lights and heating



I keep them outdoors. The enclosure in that video is a 200litre tub Bunnings used to sell. 







Just make a lid and drill a heap of 5mm holes in the bottom (takes care of drainage) with a sand and gravel substrate. Vertically stacked hide arrangement helps them deal with any of the really hot days of summer. Bricks, slabs of granite, hollow logs etc...

Poly troughs work great too.






Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 16, 2016)

Awesome, I love Cunninghams. Interesting how you keep them in tubs mate, they look so small in the photos but I'm assuming there is a fair bit of space in there.


----------



## richardsc (Jan 18, 2016)

They look like sizable babies dave,nice one


----------

